
Remembering George Mueller, Leader of Early Human Spaceflight - Garbage
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/remembering-george-mueller-leader-of-early-human-spaceflight
======
TeMPOraL
A song I'm currently listening to:

    
    
      Say to me, "No more, Apollo,"
      Say to me, "The job is done."
      And I say your words are hollow,
      And our work has just begun.
      
      Say to me, "We need the money
      Just to feed the poor."
      And I say, "Gee, that's funny,
      It's for them that we explore."
      
      Say to me, "We should be fighting."
      Say to me, "The world's at war."
      And I say we are uniting
      People tired of war and more.
      
      Say to me, "There's too much danger."
      Say we could be lost.
      And I reply, "I'm no stranger
      To danger. That's the cost."
      
      Say to me, "Our world is dying,
      Ready for its last hurrah."
      And I say, "Keep on trying
      'Til we find our Shangrila."
      
      Say to me, "No more, Apollo,"
      Say to me, "The job is done."
      And I say your words are hollow,
      And our work has just begun.
      
      And our work has just begun!
    

Seems appropriate.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oet1j9EA2fs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oet1j9EA2fs)

------
osullivj
Nice photo of Mueller briefing JFK. Next but one, on Kennedy's left, is Werner
Von Braun, leader of Hitler's rocket program. Here's NASA's bio page for Von
Braun...

[http://history.msfc.nasa.gov/vonbraun/bio.html](http://history.msfc.nasa.gov/vonbraun/bio.html)

"The V–2s were manufactured at a forced labor factory called Mittelwerk.
Scholars are still reassessing his role in these controversial activities"

